# (desktop)De l'usine à gaz => simple mais éfficasse(troll?

## Nidel

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai passer de KDE à  un environnement plus "simple" , léger, beau  :Mr. Green: 

tous en restant compatible avec certaines applications de kde ex: kmyfirewall,(ça vas ce compliquer la non?:p)

mais aussi pas trop compliquer a configurer ,ex: devoir taper ou ce farcir 50lignes dans un fichier texte pour configurer  un raccourci de programme dans un menu   :Rolling Eyes: 

Et apres avoir mis en place ce dernier, retirer proprement kde sans avoir de problème derrier (ok j'en demande bcp la  :Laughing:  )

Je me fixe pas sur 1 environnement je suis pret à en essayer plusieurs. j'ai deja "effleurer" fluxbox que je trouver    :Shocked:  mais j'avais pas pris le temps de regarder comment le manier   :Cool: 

Alors si vous avez des réponses/conseils merci d'avance

----------

## yoyo

Aucun problème pour faire fonctionner des applis kde dans un WM, du moment que tu as installé qt.

Maintenant, si tu veux quelques chose de simple, léger et beau insiste davantage sur fluxbox.

En plus, si les fichiers de conf t'ennuient/effraient : "emerge fluxconf" et tu auras 3 petits utilitaires graphiques pour personnaliser tes raccourcis clavier, ton init et ton menu. Elle est pas belle la vie (sous flux !!!   :Razz:  ).

Pour retirer kde, il suffira d'umerger les paquets dont tu n'auras plus besoin : "qpkg" est ton ami (emerge gentoolkit).

----------

## moonpyk

Personnelement je suis tombé carement sous le charme de XFCE.

22 megas, 20 min de compilation et kel bonheur, sa demare a la vitesse de l'eclair, c'est beau simple et tres customisable.

Elle est basée sur GTK+, mais il n'y a aucun probleme pour faire tourner des appli KDE dessus (je fais tourner Kopete).

#emerge xfce4   :Very Happy: 

http://www.xfce.org

----------

## yoyo

 *le_k wrote:*   

> Personnelement je suis tombé carement sous le charme de XFCE.
> 
> 22 megas, ...

 

Fluxbox : 672ko de sources ... No comments

----------

## Atreillou

j ai l impression que de plus en plus de monde qui etait sous fluxbox se tournent vers xfce...  quels en sont les principaux avantages par rapport a fluxbox (0.9 :Cool:  ??

----------

## Nidel

Bon j'ai tres légerement tester fluxbox et xfce4 

xfce4: me convien "semble" simple pour crée/editer personnaliser son/ces menus leger un peu tourner vers gnome mais apres un coup de pinceau c zoli   :Laughing: 

fluxbox: toujours pareil 2eme fois que je le lance et c'est toujours   :Shocked:  leger,rapide ,tres beau 

mais la configuration du menu des applis ect.. me convien tres peu :/ cela semble un peu plus difficile, un wm surement fait pour un niveau partant de : novice

les 2 : je n'est pas trouver comment crée un raccourci d'une appli dans le menu pour qu'elle ce lance en root  :Cool: 

je vais rechercher sur le net d'autre wm pour continuer a "tester"  et je repasse ici   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *le_k wrote:*   Personnelement je suis tombé carement sous le charme de XFCE.
> 
> 22 megas, ... 
> 
> Fluxbox : 672ko de sources ... No comments

 

Ouais Yoyo on commentera pas non plus le temps de compilation   :Laughing: 

Fluxbox c'est vraiment trop bien avec un minimum de curiosité et de motivation tu peux arriver à un WM super performant et très efficace tout en étant très beau.

tu peux conserver des applis en gtk, gtk+ gtk2(  :Cool:  ) qt( :Twisted Evil: ) comme tu le sens.

----------

## moonpyk

Si vous voulez, moi apres avoir compilé plusieurs fois KDE, les temps de compilation me paraissent tres courts.   :Razz: 

----------

## Oo Thior oO

personellement jutilise GNOME 2, je le trouve super.

J'aimerais tester Fluxbox mais d'apres les screenshots je ne vois pas les icones sur le Bureau.

Ca existe les icones sur le Bureau dans Fluxbox ? Car j'aime bien avoir beaucoup de racourcis,

explorateur de fichiers => le tout à la portée de main.

----------

## yuk159

@Nidel : Si tu doutais que ton sujet soit  un troll ... ne doute plus  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerais tester Fluxbox mais d'apres les screenshots je ne vois pas les icones sur le Bureau.
> 
> Ca existe les icones sur le Bureau dans Fluxbox ? Car j'aime bien avoir beaucoup de racourcis,
> ...

 

fluxter est ton ami, tout comme fbdesk

----------

## zdra

--->>>  GNOME <<<--- --->>>  GNOME <<<--- --->>>  GNOME <<<---

jme sens l'âme de faire un l33t poste  :Very Happy:  sinon ben jviens de finir ma compilation de fluxbox, yoyo t'as interrait que ce soit bien, j'ai pas passé ces 10minutes de compilation pour rien  :Twisted Evil:  allé jvous laisse, jv teter ce fameux fluxbox que tout le monde aime...

Fin bon, ce qui est sure c'est que gnome est parfait, donc fluxbox ne peut qu'etre 1er égalité dans le meilleur des cas   :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

fluxbox power Attention ce post contient contient des messages subliminaux

fluxbox power Voila, moi je suis sous fluxbox aussi

fluxbox power C'est beau leger rapide, et depuis peu je configure les fichers textes a la main, en fait ils sont tous tres simples

fluxbox power Tu peux configurer les touches comme tu veux, et surtout tu peux facilement deplacer les fenetres avec la touche ALT, j'ai pas trouve mieux pour gerer les fenetres de gimp

fluxbox power Si t'aimes bien avoir des zoli choses sur ton desktop, sache que fluxbox supporte aussi les gdesklets

----------

## sireyessire

C'est tout joli ça scout! mais ça ne me fait plus d"effets je suis déjà converti   :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

[EDIT]FLUXBOX ROCKS

----------

## Oo Thior oO

je viens d'insatller fluxbox. Premiere impression : économie du bureau : bravo pour les petites polices par défault, menu simple et coquet   :Razz: 

Niveau lancement du gestionnaire : Wah ! Trop rapide.

Mais : dans les menus ( bouton droit ) il n'y a pas d'icones en face des noms de logiciles ( c'est comme même un plus graphique et ca permet de reconnaitre plus rapidement l'appication qu'on recherche )

Fluxspace ne se lance pas : il demande un fichier de config ( bon je me dis ca sent la lecture de man : et la nan dit tout la page man de fluxspace existe pas  :Sad:  )

On peut régler la vitesse de la souris ? 

Peut on enlever le sale thème par défault des applications GNOME ( sous GNOME 2 c'était un autre )

Euh, j'ai honte ... coment on change le fond d'écran ?   :Embarassed: 

Bah voila toutes le questions que je vais devoir résoudre pour enfin avoir un gestionnaire facile à utiliser, beau et rapide.

Si quelqu'un aurait une ou deux reponses, n'hésitez pas   :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   

> je viens d'insatller fluxbox. Premiere impression : économie du bureau : bravo pour les petites polices par défault, menu simple et coquet  
> 
> Niveau lancement du gestionnaire : Wah ! Trop rapide.

 

c trop bon hein ?  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Euh, j'ai honte ... coment on change le fond d'écran ?  
> 
> 

 dans le fichier .fluxbox/init tu mets fbsetbg ton image en rootcommand

```
session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -f ~/.fluxbox/*.jpg 
```

----------

## scout

 *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   

> Euh, j'ai honte ... coment on change le fond d'écran ?   

 

Tu utilises la commande fbsetbg

pour avoir la transparence dans les consoles, n'oublies pas de lire ceci http://www.xs4all.nl/~hanb/software/fluxbox/fbsetbg.html

typiquement, dans .fluxbox/init tu te met une ligne

session.screen0.rootCommand:    bash ~/.fluxbox/scriptperso

et apres dans .fluxbox/scriptperso:

#!/bin/bash

# le fond d'ecran

fbsetbg ~/.fluxbox/carrera4.jpg

#les trucs a lancer au demarrage

bbpager -w &

gaim &

synce-trayicon &

----------

## sireyessire

@scout:cool tu es l33t mais je t'ai grillé   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> @scout:cool tu es l33t mais je t'ai grillé    

 

ouais, mais mon post il est mieux, nanananerrreeeuuhhh   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Oo Thior oO

Ok merci, je regarderais ca au plus vite.

Troisieme impression : une majorité de Fluxbox parait configurable seulement à partir de fichiers de config et de scripts. Ca existe des BON utilitaires graphiques qui nous aident dans cette tache ? Bah quoi c'est bon d'être feignant   :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

 *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   

> Ca existe des BON utilitaires graphiques qui nous aident dans cette tache ? Bah quoi c'est bon d'être feignant  

 

Y'a que ceux la a ma connaissance:

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En plus, si les fichiers de conf t'ennuient/effraient : "emerge fluxconf" et tu auras 3 petits utilitaires graphiques pour personnaliser tes raccourcis clavier, ton init et ton menu. Elle est pas belle la vie (sous flux !!!   ).

 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   

> Ok merci, je regarderais ca au plus vite.
> 
> Troisieme impression : une majorité de Fluxbox parait configurable seulement à partir de fichiers de config et de scripts. Ca existe des BON utilitaires graphiques qui nous aident dans cette tache ? Bah quoi c'est bon d'être feignant  

 

non c'est pas bien d'être feignant  :Wink:   le seul outil de configuration utile pour tout c'est VIM  :Cool:  (à la rigueur nano) et si on a vraiment pas le choix emacs  :Twisted Evil: 

NB: désormais, ce thread devient réellement un troll

----------

## bestel

Fluxbox c'est pas [/size]mal, mais moi je vais venir défendre enlightenment.

D'abord c'est devenu léger (au début du dévelopement ca craignait mais maintenant ca pete bien)

Si tu as envie tu peux ajouter tous plein d'effets.. Et en plus tu peux tout configurer grace a des outils de config livré en standard avec E... pas la peine de t'embeter avec des fichiers de confs  :Wink: 

En plus tu peux là aussi déplacer tes fenetres en pressant la touche ALT (mais comme dans quasiment tout les WM  :Smile: ) et en plus de ca y'a meme une petite icone de l'appli en face des menus... 

Elle est pas belle la vie ?  :Smile:   (Les menus sont calculés automatiquement bien sur, pas la peine que tu les remplissent toi meme  :Wink:  )

Enlightenment POWA !!  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastux

Allez j'en profite pour mettre mon grain de sel à la discussion...

Perso j'ai commencé avec Gnome2, configurable, assez beau, franchcemenbt j'aime bien. Mais un peu lourd parfois, bien que moins lourd ke KDE question compilation.

Ensuite j'ai voulu comme toi tester différents desktop afin de pouvoir en trouver un plus léger. J'ai donc testé fluxbox, que j'ai pas trop accroché (désolé   :Surprised:  ) et Rox (où j'ai encore moins accroché.

Je suis donc tombé par hasard fo l'avouer sur XFCE4 qui est TRES beau, assez configurable et TRES TRES léger. J'y suis depuis maintenant 2 mois et j'y toucherais plus avant un bout de temps.

En plus il livre xfsamba4 qui est l'utilitaire de parcours réseau le mieux ke j'ai trouvé sous linux (si yen a un autre hésitez pas à me le faire savoir)

Voila j'ai fais le tour, s'il fallait faire un choix moi ça serait vite fait  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bastux

 *bestel wrote:*   

> Fluxbox c'est pas [/size]mal, mais moi je vais venir défendre enlightenment.
> 
> D'abord c'est devenu léger (au début du dévelopement ca craignait mais maintenant ca pete bien)
> 
> Si tu as envie tu peux ajouter tous plein d'effets.. Et en plus tu peux tout configurer grace a des outils de config livré en standard avec E... pas la peine de t'embeter avec des fichiers de confs 
> ...

 

Tu parles de quelle version d'E?

la 16 elle commence à vieillir...

----------

## yoyo

 *scout wrote:*   

> et apres dans .fluxbox/scriptperso:
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> # le fond d'ecran
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Moi, j'ai un fichier "~/.fluxbox/startup" dans lequel on peut spécifier tout ça et bien davantage ...

Il est facilement éditable, contient quelques exemples : c'est bon d'être feignant ...   :Wink: 

Pour les icônes, j'utilise idesk que je préfère à fbdesk.

Je te conseille également la lecture des docs sur le site de fluxbox (et en français en plus) : tu y trouveras tout ce que tu veux et même plus ...

L'intèrêt principal de fluxbox par rapport à d'autres WM, c'est l'utilisation des tabs et du fichier "~/.fluxbox/groups" qui permet d'automatiser l'association de différentes applications : chez moi, j'ai par exemple associé scite et matlab. Ainsi, quand j'ouvre mon éditeur (scite) sur le bureau où se trouve matlab, il va prendre automatiquement la taille de celui-ci et se "coller" à lui. Je peux alors réduire les deux fenêtres, les envoyer sur un autre bureaux, les redimmensionner etc. simultanément.

Ensuite, flux est léger, configurable à souhait (si tu es paresseux, tu peux définir des raccourcis clavier pour (presque) toutes les applis et ainsi t'économiser des mouvements de souris). Il a un slit compatible avec les gdesklets et autres joyeusetés ...

Le menu est un fichier texte que tu peux éditer simplement (mais je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible d'ajouter des icônes dans ce menu).

Je ne veux pas troller (ça a déja été fait   :Mr. Green:  ), chacun est libre de choisir ce qui lui convient le mieux (esprit du Libre quand tu nous tiens).

Personnellement, je trouve que Flubox ressemble à Gentoo : il faut s'investir pour pouvoir l'apprécier pleinement.

----------

## bestel

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu parles de quelle version d'E?
> 
> la 16 elle commence à vieillir...

 

Oui, je parle de e16  :Smile: 

Mais comme E avait 10 d'avance c'est toujours le top   :Laughing: 

(Je vois pas ce qu'elle a de plus vieillot que fluxbox en meme temps)

----------

## yabdeo

XFCE forever !

C'est joli, rapide, facile à configurer (fichiers xml). Mais je vais tester qd mm tester ce fluxbox dont tout le monde parle. Et sinon, pour faire la transition, garde les librairies KDE/QT, tout en remplaçant au fur et à mesure tes applis KDE par autre chose.

----------

## takezo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> .
> 
> En plus il livre xfsamba4 qui est l'utilitaire de parcours réseau le mieux ke j'ai trouvé sous linux (si yen a un autre hésitez pas à me le faire savoir)
> 
> 

 

Sous gnome : Applications->Serveurs réseaux->voisinage réseau

ou dans nautilus : smb:///nomreseau ou nommachine

y'a la meme chose dans konqueror sous kde

(pour gnome, il faut emerger gnome-vfs-extras)

----------

## Bastux

 *takezo wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*   .
> 
> En plus il livre xfsamba4 qui est l'utilitaire de parcours réseau le mieux ke j'ai trouvé sous linux (si yen a un autre hésitez pas à me le faire savoir)
> 
>  
> ...

 

J'avais déjà testé tout ça mais... C TROP LENT  :Smile: 

Et puis avec nautilus c pa o point, le temps qu'il cehrche tous les membres du réseau, t'a pas fini d'attendre, et en plus il demande toujours un username avant chaque ouverture...

Vraiment pas pratique pour une GUI, à la fin j'y allais carrément en montage SMB  :Sad: 

xfsamba4 c ke du bonheur.

----------

## Bastux

 *bestel wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*   
> 
> Tu parles de quelle version d'E?
> 
> la 16 elle commence à vieillir... 
> ...

 

Moui... ça se discute ça  :Smile:  C'était effectivement le top il y a 2 ans, léger bo et fonctionnel... Maintenant il y a mieux quand même.

Ya juste les effets qui sont un peu "la spéciale" de Enlightenment, mais on peut rapidement s'en passer

----------

## moonpyk

 *yabdeo wrote:*   

> XFCE forever !
> 
> C'est joli, rapide, facile à configurer (fichiers xml). Mais je vais tester qd mm tester ce fluxbox dont tout le monde parle. Et sinon, pour faire la transition, garde les librairies KDE/QT, tout en remplaçant au fur et à mesure tes applis KDE par autre chose.

 

Rassurant de savoir qu'on est pas le seul ! Bienvenue au club :p !

----------

## omné

Lancer une appli KDE ou Gnome, ça ne lance pas plein de truc derrière qui alourdissent le WM ?

Le résultat est que le démarage est plus rapide, mais après si tu as un Kmail et Koffice qui tourne la différence n'est peut-être pas très violente d'avec un KDE normal, non ?

PS: pour info, je suis sous gnome2.5.5 (garnome 0.30.1) et j'ai une console ouverte sur chacun de mes bureau... J'ai essayé openbox3, il est très bien. En plus, j'ai presque compris l'interet du nautilus spacial !

----------

## dyurne

j'aime beaucoup gnome+sawfish, mais maintenant je commence aussi  a apprécier XFCE.

-c'est super léger ( tous les VRP de fluxbox vont dire qu'il est encore plus léger,) mais en toute honneteté, on voit pas la différence.

-c'est beau !!

-le gestionnaire de fichier est le meilleur que je connaisse. il y a juste cette arborescence linéaire qui fait un peu peur au début.

-le gestionnaire de fenetre par défaut est sympa. à ce titre je ne sais plus qui disais qu'avec fluxbox on peux déplacer les fenetres avec ALT, mais sawfish et ce gestionnaire le font aussi.

-c'est configurable avec des GUI pour toutes les taches les plus courantes.

-bref c'est LE compromis idéal entre légéreté et convivialitée.

le seul truc qui me retient un peu sous gnome c'est sawfish. sous sawfish il y a des scripts super sympas, une fois qu'on y a gouté c'est dur de s'en passer. ( déplacer et redimensioner les fenetres au clavier c'est vraiment une drogue ! )

il faudra bien qu'a un moment je teste xfce+sawfish, si l'intégration se passe sans problème on est pas pret de me revoir sous un autre couple DM+WM.

----------

## Bastux

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> j'aime beaucoup gnome+sawfish, mais maintenant je commence aussi  a apprécier XFCE.
> 
> -c'est super léger ( tous les VRP de fluxbox vont dire qu'il est encore plus léger,) mais en toute honneteté, on voit pas la différence.
> 
> -c'est beau !!
> ...

 

Dnas les débuts des trucs à peu près joli sous gnome j'étais très Sawfish, mais après avoir essayé metacity, jle trouve beaucoup trop lourd ce sawfish.

Et il apporte pas énormément de config supplémentaires par rapport à un metacity. Pour moi sawfish c terminé  :Smile: 

Par contre le WM de XFCE4 alors là c de la bombe, il est plus beau que celui de fluxbox et bien configurable, franchement l'essayer c l'adopter

----------

## Oo Thior oO

J'ai testé Fluxbox => impression déjà décrites ci-dessus.

J'ai intallé xfce4 et la WAW ! C'est rapide, magnifique, trop génial, fénoménal et même que les configs ce font graphiquement ! Je l'adopte, bientot les quelques Ko pris par Fluxbox bon se libérer ( désolé mais chacun à ses gouts ).

J'adore l'exploration SMB facile. Mais j'ai toujours un petit problème : les icones peut on en placer sur le bureau ?

----------

## yoyo

Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de xfce (et je pense que je vais le tester) ...

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait : xfce est un desktop manager et non un window manager : il vient avec tout un panel d'applis dédiées.

Il n'est donc pas réellement comparable à un wm tel que flux, waimea et bien d'autres mais plus à un gnome et un kde.

Pour les icônes, il semble qu'il faille utiliser un gestionnaire d'icône séparé (à la manière d'un wm) : sur l'une des captures d'écran on peut lire " la

fonctionnalité de punaiseur de Rox permettant d'obtenir des icônes sur le fond d'écran".

Visiblement xfce est entre le wm et le dm ... Je pense que je vais vraiment le tester ...

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de xfce (et je pense que je vais le tester) ...
> 
> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait : xfce est un desktop manager et non un window manager : il vient avec tout un panel d'applis dédiées.
> 
> Il n'est donc pas réellement comparable à un wm tel que flux, waimea et bien d'autres mais plus à un gnome et un kde.
> ...

 

En fait XFCE c il fait un peu tout de base : DM et WM. Les deux sont très rapides. En plus si tu veu décorer, tu as plein d'applis genre iconbox, panel ou des choses comme ça qui sont presque indispensable.

Léger rapide et bô c ça les vraies qualités d'un DM digne de ce nom   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Léger rapide et bô c ça les vraies qualités d'un DM digne de ce nom  

 

Bien, je viens de le tester un petit peu :  il a l'air pas mal mais il faudrait que je creuse un peu plus.

Il me manque le menu avec le clique-droit, le slit et surtout les tabs ...

Il à l'air un peu moins personnalisable que fluxbox (ou un autre wm) : menu, applis lancées au démarrage (slit), raccourcis claviers etc. mais comme je l'ai dit il faudra que je creuse un peu plus ...

----------

## yabdeo

 *Quote:*   

> Il me manque le menu avec le clique-droit, 

 

Tu édites ~/.xfce4/menu.xml (s'il existe pas tu le copies de /etc)

 *Quote:*   

> le slit et surtout les tabs ...

 

C'est quoi le slit ? Quant aux tabs, c'est un peu spécifique à Flux. Mais tu t'en sors avec les bureaux virtuels aussi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il à l'air un peu moins personnalisable que fluxbox (ou un autre wm) : menu, applis lancées au démarrage (slit), raccourcis claviers etc. mais comme je l'ai dit il faudra que je creuse un peu plus ...
> 
> 

 

Pour le menu : cf plus haut

Pour les applis au démarrage : mettre des liens dans ~/Desktop/Autostart

Pour les raccourcis claviers : http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=fr#shortcuts

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour toutes ces infos ...   :Wink: 

 *yabdeo wrote:*   

> C'est quoi le slit ? 

  Ce que vous nommez un desklet je crois (enfin c'est là où on mets wmbiff, wmxmms etc.).

----------

## Stanislas

J'apporte mon petit grain de sel ...

Je suis (j'étais ?) sous KDE ... facile à utiliser, des appli agréables ... MAIS UN PEU LOURD !

J'avais fait un test de fluxbox et j'ai abandonné, j'avais pas le temps de m'occuper de sa configuration ...

Je tombe sur ce topic, et je me dit : "et si je testais xfce ?" ... Et maintenant je me dit : "Et si j'abandonnais KDE "  :Smile: 

Hop, un convertis je pense, j'aime bien les appli qui se lancent 2 fois plus vite ! Même les appli KDE se lancent plus vite !

Par contre, je lance un autre petit topic : Remplacer les Appli KDE, si vous pouvez me faire parvenir vos expériences ...[/url]

----------

## CryoGen

Bon une fois que je me serai occupé de mon noyau, faudra que je teste ce XFCE   :Twisted Evil:  , je vais pas resté tout seul avec KDe quand meme  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il à l'air un peu moins personnalisable que fluxbox (ou un autre wm) : menu, applis lancées au démarrage (slit), raccourcis claviers etc. mais comme je l'ai dit il faudra que je creuse un peu plus ...

 

C vrai je le reconnais, de ce côté là fluxbox bats tous les autres.

Mais je trouve que l'avantage de XFCE c kil possède tous les avantages de Gnome (GTK2, bôoooo,...) sans les inconvénients (nautilus, trucs lourds...)

----------

## xr31Daisy

Tant qu'à parler fluxbox, qu'est-ce que vous utilisez comme terminal sous fluxbox d'habitude ? xterm ?

----------

## yoyo

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Tant qu'à parler fluxbox, qu'est-ce que vous utilisez comme terminal sous fluxbox d'habitude ? xterm ?

 

aterm, mais c'est juste parce que j'avais trouvé un fichier de config qui m'allait bien (transparence, bordures etc.)   :Mr. Green:   et qu'il est assez léger ...

Mais bon, j'ai également konsole (que je n'utilise plus) donc tout est possible !!

----------

